# Edmonton/Calgary Pricing



## prestige10 (May 5, 2010)

Hey guys, I've been in business for about a year now doing mostly residential snow shovelling. Looking at getting into plowing/ice management of small commercials as well this winter. 

Anyways I was just wondering what other contractors in Alberta are charging for driveway and sidewalk clearing and ice management, as well as per hour/inch pricing for small to medium sized commercial lots.

Last year I was charging $25 per visit for standard sized residential lots. Found this to be a little too cheap but im finding a lot of lowballing small contractors doing the work for dirt cheap. Just wondering what other PROFESSIONALS are charging?


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

not sure about edmonton, i am from Lethbridge, and around here, the average lot with a driveway, is going for about $20-$30/push, and if you get me some measurements for sizes of commerical properties i well be happy to give you some advice


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

prestige10;1040561 said:


> Just wondering what other PROFESSIONALS are charging?


No such thing...PROFESSIONALS dont waste their time with driveways.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

tell that to Neige, lol


----------



## prestige10 (May 5, 2010)

Hmmm... I def have to disagree with that... I don't think the size of a lot has to do with the professionalism of service someone provides. Although I do understand that the big money definitely isn't in residentials. 

Thnx buckwheat... thats pretty much on par with what Im charging right now for a standard sized driveway and a front sidewalk so that's good to hear. We had a real problem last year here in Edmonton with guys asking for money up front then not showing up to do the job... also a ton of low ballers too. I'll get some google maps when I get a chance and show you the small commercial lots im doing..thnx man


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

prestige10;1040623 said:


> Hmmm... I def have to disagree with that... I don't think the size of a lot has to do with the professionalism of service someone provides. Although I do understand that the big money definitely isn't in residentials.
> 
> Thnx buckwheat... thats pretty much on par with what Im charging right now for a standard sized driveway and a front sidewalk so that's good to hear. We had a real problem last year here in Edmonton with guys asking for money up front then not showing up to do the job... also a ton of low ballers too. I'll get some google maps when I get a chance and show you the small commercial lots im doing..thnx man


lmao, johnny royale is just teasing, if you want do a search for Neige, he is a contractor out of quebec who does residential and commercial snow. He uses 3pt hitch snow blowers on New Holland and Kabota tractors, an amazing operation. We also have many of those problems, usually the first "BAD" snow fall takes care of most of them


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Neige is not a PROFESSIONAL-can't be...he's a frenchman. LOL
Buckwheats right-I'm just f'n with you...I have the utmost respect for Neige and his operation.
Good luck next winter-hopefully someone here could help you with your questions.


----------



## grasskeepers (Aug 9, 2008)

average house 1000 a season


----------

